# 7.5 gauge electric steam locomotive



## lambo-man (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi, I am wondering if anyone knows of a 7.5 gauge steam style locomotive like the great american train company produces that is electric?from other manufacturers or any personal builds?.

I was also wondering if anyone has ever built a steam looking body to go on a smaller chassis like a plum cove box cab?.

I appologise if this is not the best forum to post in but hope to get some advice on this or where to find or make something like this.thanks.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems to me I remember someone doing this (an electric locomotive made to look like a steamer) here on MLS some time back, so it has been done (I'm sure way more often than this one example I'm thinking of). Unfortunately, I can't remember who did it or exactly when, and it may well have been lost along with the archives.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Here ya go Dwight, this I believe is what you were thinking of.









Public Forum/Topic: 7.5 Gauge Locomotive - By Ranger Joel[/b]


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

That isn't the one I remember Steve (it was red) but it's just as good.  Thanks.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

If you can think it, you can build it. here's another outfit that sells power chassis

Ride trains


----------



## lambo-man (Mar 18, 2012)

I have seen the Ranger Joel thread.I am looking for something a bit smaller like at this link http://www.greatamericantrain.com/locomotives.html i would build something like this if a factory chassis existed.Not many electric ones around i guess. 

The ride trains company looks pretty cool.


----------



## lambo-man (Mar 18, 2012)

Does anyone have links to steam outline builds?...a shell to put on electric chassis?.I know they are out there just hard to find info or pics on.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Both *Railroad Supply Co.* and *Carolwood Pacific* sell plans for their versions of CP 173 - an 1868 4-4-0, but they aren't cheap...










Both are also plans to build a fully functional live steam locomotive. Carolwood's plans are probably more suited for what you want as they contain more dimensions assuming one will make all the parts from scratch. Railroad Supply's plans, otoh, assume you will machining their castings and therefore - for the most part - contain dimensions only for those machining operations. They are drawn to scale, however, so rough dimensions can be taken directly off the drawings.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 25 Mar 2012 11:11 AM 
Both *Railroad Supply Co.* and *Carolwood Pacific* sell plans for their versions of CP 173 - an 1868 4-4-0, but they aren't cheap...










Both are also plans to build a fully functional live steam locomotive. Carolwood's plans are probably more suited for what you want as they contain more dimensions assuming one will make all the parts from scratch. Railroad Supply's plans, otoh, assume you will machining their castings and therefore - for the most part - contain dimensions only for those machining operations. They are drawn to scale, however, so rough dimensions can be taken directly off the drawings.

Dwight,

Just a little side note here to the Carolwood Pacific locomotive. Walt Disney had his American built right at the studios in Burbank. Roger Broggie was a precision machinist hired by Walt in 1939. He also assisted in the design and build of this engine by Dick Bagley. Dick did most of the drawings and the copies of Walt's locomotive are known as "Bagley" engines. In the middle 1950's, Dick was involved with Knott's Berry farm in the design and construction of their Calico Mine Ride, precursor to Disney's Rainbow Caverns Mine Ride, in Frontierland at Disneyland. Lots of connections to these early pioneers of live steam ride-on engines and the Southern California amusement parks AND their early designs for rides.


----------

